# Someone's already abusing the status update feature



## Nimbus (Oct 9, 2011)

His/Her/It's ( > Spambot) is PemveRiinfink, blatant advertising/spamming.

I find it ironic and yet predictable that a spambot would abuse this on day one!


----------



## kevan (Oct 9, 2011)

hmm I just ignore that feature. Maybe that's because Im on Facebook at the same time as the Temp and I dont need two Social Networking sites going.


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 9, 2011)

Where is the status update feature if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 9, 2011)

kevan said:


> hmm I just ignore that feature. Maybe that's because Im on Facebook at the same time as the Temp and I dont need two Social Networking sites going.





GameWinner said:


> Where is the status update feature if you don't mind me asking?


it's a new sidebar feature on the forum that shows your status update to everybody.

EDIT:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





also showing the spambot


----------



## Nimbus (Oct 9, 2011)

The point is being missed here.

WE NEED TO BURN TEH SPAMBOTS WITH TEH FIRE!

I'm being serious here by the way, if they find an exploit, that status update is done for.


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh I see now, this could get out of hand if the wrong people uses it!


----------



## Nimbus (Oct 9, 2011)

GameWinner said:


> Oh I see now, this could get out of hand if the wrong people uses it!



Exactly, and that's why I hope a mod will either see this thread, or the spambot. I like to watch them slaughter spambots from time to time, it's so delightfully fun.

Seriously though, I have a hunch it may get out of hand.

Oh and holy crap, 777 Posts!


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Oct 9, 2011)

Well... he just became a member today,so he might not be knowing of it.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 9, 2011)

He knew it, we saw it, he's banned, and we'll have an option to remove these sorts of updates before long.


----------



## iFish (Oct 9, 2011)

I should make a script to update that whenever I update my Twitter :3

(Joking, I wouldn't put you all through my Twitter nonsense.)


----------



## Rydian (Oct 9, 2011)

Yeah it's expected that standard spambots on the internet will be targeting this forum, until the staff manage to beef up it's anti-spam measures enough to keep them at bay.


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 9, 2011)

Req: 100 posts to status update.

Solved.


----------



## Slyakin (Oct 9, 2011)

Hells Malice said:


> Req: 100 posts to status update.
> 
> Solved.


Couldn't of said it better myself.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 9, 2011)

Nice job on smoking out the bitch.


----------

